#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Raipur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

*NIT Raipur* *Year of Establishment:* 1956.

*NIT Raipur* *Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Raipur* *Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*NIT Raipur* *Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Quota*
*Institute Name*
*Branch name*
*Cut Off 2012*

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Raipur
Bio Medical Engineering
24787

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Raipur
Bio Medical Engineering
67798

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Raipur
Bio Technology
23439

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Raipur
Bio Technology
60428

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Raipur
Chemical Engineering \ Technology
18100

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Raipur
Chemical Engineering \ Technology
46552

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Raipur
Civil Engineering
15966

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Raipur
Civil Engineering
34363

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Raipur
Computer Science & Engineering
15119

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Raipur
Computer Science & Engineering
35642

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Raipur
Electrical Engineering
14571

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Raipur
Electrical Engineering
28443

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Raipur
Electronics & Communication Engineering
14664

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Raipur
Electronics & Communication Engineering
31965

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Raipur
Information Technology
17339

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Raipur
Information Technology
46497

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Raipur
Mechanical Engineering
12969

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Raipur
Mechanical Engineering
18710

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Raipur
Metallurgical Engineering
21018

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Raipur
Metallurgical Engineering
50171

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Raipur
Mining Engineering
22995

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Raipur
Mining Engineering
52318



*NIT Raipur* *Branches In Engineering:*

Biomedical Engineering Biotechnology EngineeringChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringCoastal Planning and EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringEnvironmental EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics and Telecommunication EngineeringEnergy TechnologyGeomatics EngineeringIndustrial EngineeringInformation TechnologyManufacturing EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical EngineeringMining EngineeringSustainable EngineeringTextile TechnologyNanotechnologyWater Resources Engineering*NIT Raipur* *Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:
*
* S. NO*
*Particulars *  
 *Amounts*

 01
 Tut-ion fees
 18000.00

 02
 Registration fees
 250.00

 03
 Identity card
 100.00

 04
 Library fees
 500.00

 05
 Sports fees
 250.00

 06
 Institute fees
 100.00

 07
 Internal & computer maintenance
 300.00

 08
 Training & placement
 250.00

 09
 Main exam fees academic years
 2000.00

 10
 Student safety insurance
 580.00


 *Total*
 22380.00



*NIT Raipur* *Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* NA.

*NIT Raipur* *Engineering Placements 2012:*
1. Tata Motors - Elec.-1, E&TC-1, Mech-3, Meta-1
2. SPCL - Civil-7
3. IOCL - Civil-1, E&TC-1, Meta-3
4. Mu-Sigma - Civil-1, CSE-2, Elec.-2, E&TC-2, IT-2, Mech-2
5. Tata Technology - CSE-3, Mech-5
6. AREVA (T&D) Ltd. - Elec-5
7. Unisys - CSE-10
8. Mahindra & Mahindra -   Elec-2, Mech-4, Meta-2
9. SEL - CSE-8, IT-5, MCA-2
10. Indiabulls Power Ltd. - Civil-1, Elec-3, Mech-4
11. Headstrong Ltd. - BT-1, Chem-2, CSE-3, E&TC-2, IT-5, MCA-7, Mech-1, M.Tech (CT)-1
12. Maruti Suzuki Ltd. - Mech-14
13. Infocept Service Ltd. - CSE-5, E&TC-3, IT-1, MCA-1
14. Impetus Infotech Ltd. - CSE-2, IT-1, MCA-1 
15. Siemens - Elec-1, E&TC-1
16. CTS - BME-1, BT-11, CSE-8, Elec-1, E&TC-10, IT-9, MCA-23, Meta-2, M.Tech (CT)-5, M.Tech.(Chem.)-2
17. Adani Mining Pvt. Ltd. - Mining-4
18. Essel Mining Pvt. Ltd. - Elec-1, Mech-2, Min-2, M.Tech. (App. Geo)-2
19. Ace-Calderys - Civil-1, Mech-1, Meta-1
20. Tata Tinplate - E&TC-1, Mech-1, Meta-1
21. NMDC - Civil-5, Elec-2, Mech-2, Min-3
22. Bharat Forge ltd. - Meta-3
23. Coal India Ltd. - Civil-21, Elec-20, Mech-15, Min-24
24. Monnet Group - Meta-11
25. Honda Siel Cars Ltd. - Mech-1
26. L&T Infotech - BME-1, Chem-1, CSE-1, E&TC-1, MCA-1, Meta-1, M.Tech.(CT)-1
27. ACC Limited - Chem-4
28. Lafarge Pvt. Ltd. - Chem-1, Mech-1
29. Jindal South West Ltd. - Chem-1, Elec-4, Mech-1, Meta-12
30. Aricent Group - CSE-5, E&TC-4. IT-2, MCA-2
31. British Oxygen Ltd. - Chem-1
32. HCL Technologies - CSE-3, E&TC-3, IT-2, MCA-2
33. JSPL - Chem-2, Civil-2, Elec-2, Mech-1, Meta-2
34. Saint-Gobain Ltd. - Chem-2, Civil-1
35. Sankalp Semiconductor - E&TC-3
36. ONGC - Chem-8, Mech-6
37. Rancore Pvt. Ltd. - CSE-1, E&TC-4, MCA-2
38. SEML - Elec-2, Meta-2
39. Pradan - BT-2, CSE-1
40. HINDALCO - CSE-1, Elec-2, Mech-1, Meta-4, Min-1
41. Thomson Reuters - E&TC-3
42. MECON Ltd. - Archi-1, Civil-2, Elec-1, Mech-2
43. Suzuki Powertrain Ltd. - Mech-1, Meta-5
44. P. E. International - Chem-2
45. Vedanta - BALCO - Mining-2
46. Heidelberg Cement Ltd. - Mining-1
47. Gujarat Guardian Ltd. - Chem-1, Elec-1
48. Tata Projects ltd. - Elec-1
49. SEL - CSE-5, IT-5, MCA-3
50. NRDA - Civil-2, Elec.-1
51. Vedanta Resources - Elec-3
52. Reliance Industries Limited - Chem-1, Elec.-2

*Total no. of recruited students for the session 2011-12 - 487

**NIT Raipur* *Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:*The Institute, located in Raipur, the Capital City of Chhattisgarh State, is spared over an area of 100 acres. Raipur city is well connected with Mumbai, Delhi, Chennai, Visakhapatnam, Nagpur & Bhubneshwar by regular flights and is on the main Howrah- Mumbai railway line route. The institute is 5 km from Raipur railway station and 14 km from airport on NH-6, the Great Eastern Road. The state of  chhattisgarh is a mineral rich state having enormous potential for development with seemingly inexhaustible natural resources of coal, iron ore, lime stones, dolomite, tin, gem-stones and other minerals. Many industries, such as those of cement, steel, steel alloy, mines etc., are located in the vicinity of the institute giving it a unique advantage for industry-institute interaction in various disciplines of engineering.


*Central library:* Library is a repository of resources that create a fundamental change in education. Adequate electronic resource facilities empower and enrich the higher education system in meeting the best academic needs.Users are able to access e-resources either by local or
remote locations. In this paper, we consider only electronic resources available at National Institutes of Technology (NITs) libraries across the country. The electronic resources consist of online journals databases,CD-ROM material and audio/video course materials. The
survey finds majority of libraries use 11 to 15 number of online journals databases, whereas 25 per cent libraries have the facility of more than 16 number of online journals databases. Very few libraries (20%) indicate that they have less than 10 online journals databases at their end.Eighty five percent of libraries have the facilities resourceful CD-ROMs /DVDs form. About 90 per cent of  libraries obtain audio/video course materials. This
study also reveals the zone-wise performance among NIT libraries in India with respect to electronic resources availability. The South zone (75%) libraries have better off in comparing to the other zones libraries.

*NIT Raipur* *Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
The institute has 5 boys  and 1 girls hostel, within the campus. The institute also manages one additional girls hostel adjacent to campus. A 60-seat girls hostel is under construction adjacent to existing girls hostel within the campus. A plan for construction of a new hostel block for boys is under process. Each hostel is self-contained with amenities such as common room and a dining hall with mess. All the hostel rooms are adequately furnished. Each hostel has a capacity to house about 100 inmate students. Administrative head of each hostel, the warden, is a senior faculty member. Additionally, one caretaker/matron for each hostel exists to manage the day-to-day affairs of the hostel. Each hostel has different students working committees, mess committee, magazine committee, games committee, cleanliness committee etc. Each committee is responsible for specific aspects of hostel affairs. Separate hostel administrative section exists in the institute to manage the hostel matters. Two hostel blocks of 100 seat each, for the boys will be available for the first semester students and will be allotted on the basis of the merit. Lists for hostel admission will be declared after receiving the hostel admission forms by the hostel administration.

*NIT Raipur* *Address:* National Institute of Technology  Raipur G.E. Road, Raipur Chhatisgarh  492010 INDIA.

*NIT Raipur* *Campus Virtual Tour:*









  Similar Threads: NIT Raipur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Raipur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities BIT Mesra btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities SMVDU J&K btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

